# E8400 temps at 47 idle! to high?



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

I just installed an E8400, temps are so high (mid to high 40's) my aftermarket heatsink is installed tight, what is the best program to read temps?


----------



## snibs (Jun 11, 2008)

i go by the bios did u use the right amount thermal past you may have used a lil to much are all 4 of your pins that hold down the heatsink and fan down tight make sure they heatsink dont move some of these may be your problem but 47 is not to bad but for a after market one depending on what u got im not to sure about


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

47 is way too high for an idle temp, would be ok for full load, but not idle.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I have that same CPU running a stock cooler and sit here right now with a CPU temp of 30C. You are way too high for that one. What did you use for thermal paste when you put it together? Download and run SensorviewPro and see what it says.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

you can also use HWMonitor ( http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php ) to check your temps.. it works good on me as the reading are same as bios .. well i think your temps is quite high for an idle... even my quad core (which shud be hotter than yours) runs below 40 on idle..


----------

